# Stratheden and Hymalaya



## kenwilson (Mar 23, 2010)

I was on the Stratheden from 1958 to 1961 in the catering section as a Steward and eventually a first class bedroom steward (upset a few of the oldies at the time as I was the youngest bedroom steward ever) anyway someone may well remember my high involvement in the ship's Social Club as Chairman, Treasurer, librarian and trip organiser for activities when we hit ports.
I'm 76 now but still very active in life and business affairs. Coming up for 50th anniversary with two boys and three grandchildren. If you remember me then leave a message.
Ken Wilson ?


----------

